# Very Scared Tiels



## Jacodv (Feb 15, 2011)

Ay all, My two tiels, mozart and Amadeus, are very, very scared, I'm trying to tame them by just holding my hand in the cage for 20 mins every hour with maby some treats! Any more help would be appreciated!I'm new with this lol!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Tell us some more about your birds. How long have you had them? How old are they? Were they handfed or tamed before you got them, or were they completely untame?

It's normal for cockatiels to be scared in a new home, and the way to make friends with them is to be as gentle and nonscary with them as you can. Are they eating those treats that you're holding or are they too scared to come near?


----------



## Jacodv (Feb 15, 2011)

Well, They are parent reared and are about 6 months old...They don't eat the treats from my hand,they are too scared, they won't come close...I have had them for 3 days now and have been spending the whole day with them talking to them and trying to win their trust...Amadeus is a real litl scared one, Mozart is not as scared but still doesn't go for the treats...I don't think they have been tamed before I got them, I got them from my brothers friend, They were moving and me being a bird lover, offered to take them of their hands...So any help would be appreciated !

Thank yoU!


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

It takes time to earn a birds trust, one that hasn't been handreared or handtamed. You're taking the right steps - but it's going to take a few weeks or months before they settle in, feel at home and get to know and trust you. Right now everything is new to them, including you, and they're adjusting to this.  Best of luck keep us posted. There are plenty of people here who have handtamed tiels, I hope they can give you some good tips


----------



## Jacodv (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanx!I'm glad I'm on the right track...I can't wait to get them to start trusting me!I love them to death!I'll keep you guys posted on my progress!!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Since they're too frightened to eat from your hand, you can drop a small treat into their food cup every time you approach the cage. Make sure they see you do it. You're teaching them that good things happen when you come around!

When they've gotten more used to you, you can hold treats for them to nibble through the cage bars, and eventually work up to having the birds eat from your hand without having bars between you.


----------

